# 090090000986



## Leona (13 April 2004)

Hallo zusammen. Kennt einer den Anbieter dieser Nummer? Ich weiß, dass er zur QuestNet führt, aber ich kenne die Internetseite nicht. Questnet will mir erst in 2 Tagen ev. die dazugehörigen Internetsite-Betreiber nennen, nachdem ich mich beschwert habe. Wir sollen für 50 sec. 25,00 € bezahlen. Keiner weiß, was das sein soll. Es sind keine Spiele, Musik o.Ä. geladen worden. 
Vielen Dank 
Leona


----------



## Captain Picard (13 April 2004)

Leona schrieb:
			
		

> Kennt einer den Anbieter dieser Nummer? Ich weiß, dass er zur QuestNet führt,
> aber ich kenne die Internetseite nicht.


Für diese Nummer kommen mehrere Anbieter in Betracht:
RegTP


----------



## Leona (13 April 2004)

*Daaaaaaaaanke*

 
Danke ...jetzt werde ich die Seiten einzeln absuchen. Wie bist du an die 
Infos gekommen?
Schönen Gruß
Leoana


----------



## Anonymous (13 April 2004)

@leona:

kuck mal im Ordner
C:\WINDOWS\Coder\

steht da eine log-Datei? (coder.log oder so?)

Dort könntest Du noch genauere Infos bekommen...

cj


----------



## AW312 (13 April 2004)

@Leona:
Den Link hat er oben ja mitgepostet, einfach auf RegTP klicken


----------



## gueder (13 April 2004)

> aber ich kenne die Internetseite nicht.



die kann man dir aufgrund der nummer auch nicht mitteilen. es kann auf tausenden seiten der gleiche dialer angeboten werden.


----------



## mr_airbrush (18 April 2004)

Dann wir es Zeit das man das verbietet. Ich habe leider feststellen müssen das die RegTP oft nicht gegen unseriöse Anbieter vorgeht oder aber auch noch falsch informiert.
Das habe ich am eigenen Leib erfahren müssen. Daher wäre es sinnvoll wenn solche Anbieter durch Verbraucherschützer mit Abmahnungen überschwemmt werden. Dann mahnen sie endlich mal wirkliche Sünder ab.


----------



## galdikas (19 April 2004)

mr_airbrush schrieb:
			
		

> Dann wir es Zeit das man das verbietet.



Weshalb? Es ist Dir ja auch nicht verboten, die Aussage wegzulassen
_es kann auf tausenden seiten der gleiche dialer angeboten werden_, auf welche sich Dein Antwortposting beziehen soll ....

Dagegen sollte darauf geachtet werden, dass vom Seitenbetreiber(!) entsprechend den gesetzlichen Vorgaben klar und verstaendlich rechtzeitig darueber informiert wird, zwischem wem wie welcher Vertrag zustandekommt.

Meiner Ansicht nach sind die Seitenbetreiber selbst die Anbieter (von Vertragen ueber die Erbringung von Dienstleistungen) und damit die verguetungsanspruchsberechtigten Vertragspartner. Dagegen kommt zwischen dem vom Seitenbetreiber beauftragten Abrechnungs- und Inkassounternehmen (Dialeranbieter, rechnungserstellender Anschlussnetzbetreiber), oder zwischen dem "Lieferanten" des Seitenbetreibers ( was die vertraglich zu erbringenden "Dienste" anlangt) kein Vertrag zustande ( ebensowenig wie ein Nachtclubkunde einen Vertrag mit der Bank des Nachtclub-Betreibers schliesst, oder mit den Diensteerbringerinnen, deren Hilfe sich der Nachtclubbetreiber zur Erfuellung *seiner* Vertragspflichten bedient. Wenn die Dienste-Erbringung in brieflichem Verkehr besteht, dann geht der Nachtclubkunde mit seinem Vertrag mit dem Clubbesitzer auch keinen Vertrag mit dem Kommunikations-Unternehmen ueber die Fuehrung eines erotischen Briefwechsels ein, aus dem das Briefunternehmen einen eigenen -ueber das Porto hinausgehenden- vertraglichen Verguetungsanspruch gegen den Nachtclubkunden haette. 

Diese Gruendsaetze koennen bei anderen Kommunikationsformen (Telefon, Fax, SMS, Internet, Brieftauben usw.) nicht anders sein, meine ich.



> Daher wäre es sinnvoll wenn solche Anbieter durch Verbraucherschützer mit Abmahnungen überschwemmt werden. Dann mahnen sie endlich mal wirkliche Sünder ab.



Erst wenn man nicht (erst) die karibischen Briefkastenfirmen fuer den haftenden Vertragspartner erachten will, sondern schon den Webmaster, der sich lediglich seiner Dienste-"Lieferanten" zur Erfuellung eigener Verpflichtungen bedient, wuerde man jeden einzelnen Webmaster wegen Wettbewerbsverstoessen bei Missachtung von e-commerce- und Fernabsatz-Pflichten belangen koennen, und erst dann koennte die aus einer Einwahl angeblich resultierende Mehrwert-Zahlungspflicht diesem Webmaster gegenueber(!) in jedem Einzelfall von einem von diesem Webmaster zu fuehrenden Nachweis eines Mehrwert-Vertragsschluss zwischen Webmaster und Kunde abhaengig gemacht werden.

gal.


----------



## critina (28 April 2004)

*Dialer 0900 900 00 986*

Hi leona,

schau einmal unter dem link regtp.de in deren Datenbank nach, dort findest du Anbieter dieser Nummer


----------



## technofreak (28 April 2004)

*Re: Dialer 0900 900 00 986*



			
				critina schrieb:
			
		

> Hi leona,
> 
> schau einmal unter dem link regtp.de in deren Datenbank nach, dort findest du Anbieter dieser Nummer



ist doch längst gepostet:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=49003#49003

tf


----------



## Anonymous (28 April 2004)

@leona: 

im ordner "coder" müsste ein logfile stehen und anhand des logfiles kommt man zumindest an die "Klasse" des Anbieters (also: Tierheim oder eher kazaa). 

Beispiel:
23.03.2004 20:13:19 Start Astro Prime
23.03.2004 20:13:26 Start Astro Prime

Beispiel:
15.04.2004 21:33:14 Start Malvorlagen
15.04.2004 21:33:28 Dial: 090090000986


entnommen aus c:\windows\coder\coder.log

Falls diese Dateien nicht mehr da sind, wäre das komisch, denn sie sind da - zumindest bei einer versuchten Anwahl!

cj


----------



## Anonymous (23 Mai 2004)

wieso wird hier was gelöscht? Darf man keine Adressen wie *[]* nennen? Oder was wird hier gespielt ?

_[Edit: Siehe NUB - HDUS]_


----------



## Anonymous (23 Mai 2004)

Okay danke für den Tip mit den NUB !
Darf man diese Seiten nirgendswo darstellen? Also wirklich mit www.abzocker.de.com.net.info.biz???

Wo gibt es da rechtliche Aspekte? Weil der ADAC dürft ja auch sagen das ein großer deutscher Autobauer probleme hatte mit Elchen


----------



## News (23 Mai 2004)

Man kann sich auch gemäß der NUB verständlich ausdrücken, einfach hier und da Sternchen verwenden.
Schreibe ich z.B. Malvorla***.d*, reicht das doch schon - oder?  
Für "noch mehr Klarheit" muss man sich eben fürs Linkforum anmelden.


----------



## technofreak (24 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wo gibt es da rechtliche Aspekte? Weil der ADAC dürft ja auch
> sagen das ein großer deutscher Autobauer probleme hatte mit Elchen



der ADAC hat auch ein paar Euro mehr auf der hohen Kante und hat einen ganzen Stall
von Anwälten. Klar? 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (24 Mai 2004)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann sich auch gemäß der NUB verständlich ausdrücken, einfach hier und da Sternchen verwenden.
> Schreibe ich z.B. Malvorla***.d*, reicht das doch schon - oder?
> Für "noch mehr Klarheit" muss man sich eben fürs Linkforum anmelden.



Na ja. Also mit den Sternchen kann man bei einem h*tp:*/w*w*Tü(ue)rk**.d* ja nicht viel anfangen 

Gab es bis jetzt schon einmal Probleme mit den o.g. Dienstleistern Schmidt*...* ? Oder ist das nur eine Vorsichtsmaßnahme?


----------



## technofreak (24 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Oder ist das nur eine Vorsichtsmaßnahme?



Ja  , nicht *nur*  sondern generell 
Da Seiten mit Dialern per Definition kommerziell sind , ist die Veröffentlichung  grundsätzlich 
in diesem Forum untersagt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#12


> Werbung, Links
> Werbung für kommerzielle Webseiten wird in Artikeln grundsätzlich nicht geduldet.
> Als Werbung in diesem Sinn sind auch Links zu kommerziellen Webseiten zu verstehen....
> ...
> ...



tf


----------



## News (24 Mai 2004)

@Gast



> Na ja. Also mit den Sternchen kann man bei einem h*tp:*/w*w*Tü(ue)rk**.d* ja nicht viel anfangen



Erstens müssen's so viele Sternchen ja nun auch nicht sein,
und außerdem gibt es genug andere Möglichkeiten, wenn man darüber nachdenkt.
Also: Ich könnte den Missbrauch von Ländernamen anprangern und dann tuerk** erwähnen (selbst ohne Domainendung).
Versteht man ja wohl.

Es gibt da übrigens auch oesterr**** und frankr**** mit de-Endung 
:-?


----------



## Anonymous (25 Mai 2004)

Oster* und Frankenland ist ja der Hammer. Sieht ja genau gleich aus  Danke für die Antworten! Bis dann !

GAST


----------



## technofreak (25 Mai 2004)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt da übrigens auch oesterr**** und frankr**** mit de-Endung
> :-?



Es macht wenig Sinn , hier jede URL dieses Herrn zu veröffentlichen. Dann können wir hier ein 
Unterforum einrichten , daß jeden Rahmen sprengen würde.  Dem "Otto Normalo" hilft das nicht 
die Bohne , da  er wohl kaum erst hier nachschauen würde , ob es sich um eine dialerverseuchte Seite handelt.

Eine Recherche mit Google und  RegTP ergibt eine mittlerweile  kaum vorstellbare Zahl von solchen Seiten. 

Ich bitte daher , in Zukunft nicht ständig auch in Form von Andeutungen genau auf solche 
Seiten  aufmerkam zu machen und damit indirekt Werbung dafür zu betreiben
und dabei im Prinzip die NUBS zu unterlaufen. Es nervt, hier ständig den Versuchen, die NUBS 
auf Dehnbarkeit auszuloten, zu begegnen.  Wer sich da eingeengt fühlt, bei teltarif ist man da 
weit weniger pingelig , die können sich das auch leisten, deren Kriegskasse ist gut gefüllt. 

tf


----------



## News (25 Mai 2004)

Also, ich versuche keineswegs ständig, die Dehnbarkeit der NUB "auszuloten".
Ich poste hier auch nicht ständig Domains, sondern nur dann, wenn es mir in einem bestimmten Zusammenhang angebracht erscheint.
Aber gut, wenn das schon nervt, behalte ich künftig eben mehr für mich. Ich mag es auch nicht besonders, zwischen den Zeilen in die Ecke irgendwelcher Gäste von der anderen Seite gerückt zu werden.


----------



## KatzenHai (25 Mai 2004)

Liebe(r) News,

ich finde nicht, dass du irgendwohin gedrängt wurdest. Deine empfindliche Reaktion ist mir nicht ganz verständlich. Angegriffen wurdest du nicht, warum also verteidigen?

Technofreak hat schon Recht: Alle Seiten des neuen Dialerkönigs bekannt zu machen ist mindestens Werbung, höchstens ausufernd und seltenst nützlich.

Mehr wurde nicht angemerkt.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Juni 2004)

*090090000986 - Dialer*

Hallo,

habe ebenfalls in der Telefonrechnung eine Position über € 25,81 für sage und schreibe 32 Sekunden. Wir haben definitiv nichts aus dem Internet heruntergeladen und fühlen uns ganz klar betrogen. Was ist bei Ihnen aus der Sache geworden? Haben Sie es bei der Telekom durchsetzen können, den Betrag zu stornieren? Wo versteckt sich der Dialer und wer ist QuestNet? Wäre dankbar für ein Feedback! Gruß, Titin


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Juni 2004)

*Re: 090090000986 - Dialer*



			
				titin schrieb:
			
		

> Wo versteckt sich der Dialer und wer ist QuestNet? Wäre dankbar für ein Feedback! Gruß, Titin



Beiträge zur Meinungsbildung und Informationen über ein anderes Forum

-->  hier 

"offiziellere" Information (anonym kann ja jeder viel schreiben...)
 hier  oder auch  hier  (Man beachte die Diskrepanz der Geschäftsführer), siehe auch  hier , im Dialer stand im März noch: "Sie schließen mit der Nutzung unseres Internetangebotes einen Vertrag mit der QuestNet GmbH, Postfach 11 14, 85626 Grasbrunn, vertreten durch den Geschäftsführer S*** O*** ab. ". Aktuell weiß ich's nicht. Naja, Du kannst ja Herrn O*** selbst fragen 

@wo ist der dialer? kuck mal in c:\windows\coder (?)

@für was suchst Du diese Infos?


Grüsse
cj

cicojore, heute ausnahmsweise als Corps-Jäger zu lesen


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juni 2004)

*@leona*

in dem Auszug der RegTP stehen doch die Namen der einzelnen möglichen Dialer - wenn einer davon auf Deinem PC ist, kann man den Virgang schon mal zuordnen. In der RegTP datenbank wird auch genannt, weloche Dialerregistrierungen zurückgenommen wurde. Diese sind dann vom Status her so, als wären sie nie registriert worden. Dementsprechend besteht keine Zahlungspflicht und der Fall wäre gelöst. Wurde dieser nicht gesperrt, ist er vermutlich in Ordnung und die Einwahl fand mit Wissen desjenigen statt, der den Computer zu dieser Zeit benutzt hat. Demenstsprechend besteht für diesen Fall Zahlungspflicht.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juni 2004)

*leona*

Auf meiner Tel. Rechnung von gestern taucht auch ein Betrag von insgesamt 59,90 Euro brutto auf. Laut der Auflistung über die abgehenden Nummern, die ich unter dem ISDN-Button in der Taskleiste gefunden habe, wurde die Nr. 0900 9000 986 am 12.5. um 17.02 und 17.07 zweimal angewählt. Über den "Verlauf" konnte ich sehen, dass ich zu dieser Zeit auf der Suche nach Infos über geschützte Pflanzen war und um 17.07 Uhr steht im Verlauf eine Internet-Adresse in der "stardialer" auftaucht.

Mehr konnte ich wegen meiner äusserst begrenzten PC-Kenntnisse trotz der vielen und guten Infos auf dieser Homepage nicht herausfinden. Bin halt wahrscheinlich zu dämlich dazu. Ausserdem fehlt mir leider die Zeit, mich stundenlang Schritt für Schritt durch alle Infos zu kämpfen. auch wenn ich schon fast 30 Seiten ausgedruckt habe.

Den Widerspruch gegen die Telefonrechnung werde ich noch vor dem Abbuchen halt mal machen, natürlich mit Einschreiben und Rückschein, was ja auch schon Geld kostet, und dann sehen was passiert.

Wenn ich mir überlege, wieviel Zeit und Geld ein unbedarfter Internet-Nutzer aufbringen muss, um sich gegen diese [] zu wehren, wäre es wohl das beste, man lässt es gleich bleiben, sind ja nur 60 Euro!

Die ganze Angelegenheit ist bezeichnend für unser marodes Gesellschafts- und vor allem Rechtssystem. Und wer auf die Politik wartet, wartet bis zum Sankt Nimmerleinstag.

Gruß
Der Laie

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## neward (8 Juni 2004)

*Re: leona*



			
				Der Laie schrieb:
			
		

> Den Widerspruch gegen die Telefonrechnung werde ich ... machen, natürlich mit Einschreiben und Rückschein, was ja auch schon Geld kostet, und dann sehen was passiert.


Ich faxe solche Schreiben für 1 Komma irgendwas Cent pro Minute und habe den "Rückschein" des empfangenden Fax-Gerätes in Form des Sendeprotokolls (Status OK oder so) gleich mit dabei.



			
				Der Laie schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mir überlege, wieviel Zeit und Geld ein unbedarfter Internet-Nutzer aufbringen muss, um sich gegen diese [] zu wehren, wäre es wohl das beste, man lässt es gleich bleiben, sind ja nur 60 Euro!


Ok, Zeit geht viel dabei drauf, sich schlau zu machen, aber Geld? Bei mir bisher nur die 7 Euro für die 09009er-Sperre.

Und diesen K......(*) ein luxuriöses Leben mitzufinanzieren? *Nicht mit mir !!*

Werner

_______________________________
(*) Ürsprünglich hatte ich hier geschrieben "diesen Kriminellen". Aber technofreak hat Recht:
- Ich kann weder beweisen, dass alle die, die finanziell von dem illegalen Dialer profitieren, identisch sind mit den Kriminellen, die für den illegalen Dialer verantwortlich sind,
- noch kann ich beweisen, dass die Kriminellen, die für den illegalen Dialer verantwortlich sind, von ihm auch finanziell profitieren
(, wenn die Vermutung von Zusammenhängen auch nahe liegt).

Also, zweiter Anlauf:

Und diesen Nutznießern der kriminellen Platzierer illegaler Dialer ein luxuriöses Leben mitzufinanzieren? *Nicht mit mir !!*



_editert tf/mod _


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juni 2004)

*Re: 090090000986 - Dialer*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> @wo ist der dialer? kuck mal in c:\windows\coder (?)



vielleicht hast du ja eine kleine *.bat im Temp-Ordner:

@echo off
:Loop
del "C:\WINDOWS\Coder\_1-MUS~1.EXE"
if exist "C:\WINDOWS\Coder\_1-MUS~1.EXE" goto Loop
del "C:\DOKUME~1\......\LOKALE~1\Temp\~A1.bat"

???
(nur wenige kB groß)
aka


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Juni 2004)

*Re: 090090000986 - Dialer*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quatsch, wenn ich das hier richtig verstehe, löscht sich diese Bat-Datei (~A1.bat) ja nach dem Löschen, oder ist das die Deinstallationsroutine?


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juni 2004)

*Re: 090090000986 - Dialer*

Hallo:
Das ist ja spannend, auch auf meiner Telefonrechnung tauchen am 15. Mai die euro 25,81 auf, für einen Dialer der sich von ganz von alleine aufgebaut hat!
Nach der RegTP Datenbank steckt wohl QuestNet GmbH dahinter. Habe bei der Telekom Widerspruch eingelegt und werde Strafanzeige erstatten.
Gruß
KGB



			
				titin schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> habe ebenfalls in der Telefonrechnung eine Position über € 25,81 für sage und schreibe 32 Sekunden. Wir haben definitiv nichts aus dem Internet heruntergeladen und fühlen uns ganz klar betrogen. Was ist bei Ihnen aus der Sache geworden? Haben Sie es bei der Telekom durchsetzen können, den Betrag zu stornieren? Wo versteckt sich der Dialer und wer ist QuestNet? Wäre dankbar für ein Feedback! Gruß, Titin


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juni 2004)

*Wer ist QuestNet*

Eine Antwort findet sich auf der Webside des Unternehmens:

http://www.ihre0190nummer.de/site/de/impressum/index.asp?menu=5,4,0

QuestNet ist ein Anbieter von Telekommunikations-Technologie, Servicenummern und vor allem Mehrwertdiensten. Enge Geschäftsbeziehungen bestehen u. a. zu GlobalNetcom, hyro-mediaservice eK und ähnlichen, gleichgesinnten Partnern und vielen Webmastern.

mfg

Paul-Merlin


----------



## Anonymous (15 Juni 2004)

Hallo Mir ist es auch passiert und ich muss 25 Euro bezahlen,trotz einspruch bei der telekom,man schrieb mir es wäre ein seriöser Anbieter ich hab schon über all versucht um diesen schweinehund ausfindig zu machen,es ist mir noch nicht gelungen Passt alle gut auf,ich hab die 0900 Nummer sperren lassen.Elke


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Juni 2004)

*Re: Wer ist QuestNet*



			
				Paul-Merlin schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Antwort findet sich auf der Webside des Unternehmens:
> 
> http://www.ihre0190nummer.de/site/de/impressum/index.asp?menu=5,4,0
> 
> ...



Die genannten Informationen bzgl. Questnet/GF's konnten übrigens vom zuständigen Amtsgericht nicht bestätigt werden, Questnet habe laut Amtsgericht Heidelberg einen GF und der heisst SO (Aufsichtsrat der Q1AG, ebenso wie GF anderer höchst interessanter Unternehmen...).



_Diese Mitteilung ist inhaltlich bedeutungsarme Realsatire_
Schade eigentlich, denn wenn die beiden C's ebenfalls GF von QN wären, wäre diese Info hier noch viel, viel spannender:

http://www.ihre0190nummer.de/
=
http://www.0190-ser******** (Maspalomas)


Höchst interessant (Googling für Fortgeschrittene meets Chaosforschung-at-its-best) ist das googlen nach den AGBs der Firma "ihreservicenummer" für 0800er-Nummern...

Das führt nämlich entweder zur AC-Seite für Servicenummern oder zu Dialerseiten eines gewissen "M.P. aus Dover, Delaware". Die dialer sind dann übrigens (aktuell!) Questnet-Dialer, früher war das anders und dann wieder anders und dann noch einmal anders  (Einwahl-Nr 090090001100)

_Diese Mitteilung war inhaltlich bedeutungsarme Realsatire_

aka-aka


----------



## Fidul (15 Juni 2004)

Angesichts der Tatsache, daß Questnet auch fleißig mit den bekannten Vollpatienten von Cyberservices mauschelt, kann jeder seine eigenen Schlüsse ziehen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Juni 2004)

Ui, da-dar-da-dar-da komm ich ins Stottern, kannst mir das mal PN-erläutern?

aka


----------



## Helli (15 Juni 2004)

*QN*

Enge Beziehungen haben auch ( bestehen vielleicht noch) zu Talkline und Q1 bestanden. Davon können Piratos - Geschädigte ein Lied singen. 

MfG Helli


----------



## galdikas (15 Juni 2004)

*Re: Wer ist QuestNet*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Die genannten Informationen bzgl. Questnet/GF's konnten übrigens vom zuständigen Amtsgericht nicht bestätigt werden,



HRB7357 Amtsgericht Heidelberg
*QuestNet GmbH*
69115 Heidelberg
Poststr. 24-26







> Questnet habe laut Amtsgericht Heidelberg einen GF und der heisst S.O.



22.8.2003, Forum teltarif.de - Tele.Quest, Q1, Questnet
_Tach auch,
ein Freund hat mir den Link zu diesem Forum geschickt. Wir kennen die Firma telequest und deren Inhaber S. O.  ( Info ) aus früheren Tagen persönlich. Damals war die telequest noch im Bereich der Kommunikationsberatung und Festnetzvermittlung tätig. Da das Geschäft aber nicht die gewünschten Zahlen brachte, hat man sich schnell auf Servicerufnummern spezialisiert. Anfangs noch mit Kunden wie ZDF und DSF, doch schon bald mutierte der kleine zum Raffzahn und 0190-******. Der Firmensitz der telequest ist im Industriegebiet Trifthof bei Weilheim. Dort wird man den kleinen [] (ca. 160, war früher Jockey, ganz ehrlich) aber bestimmt nicht mehr antreffen. Denn wir wissen aus gut informierten Quellen, dass er sich auf Mallorca die Sonne auf den Pelz brennen lässt und zwar auf seiner Motoryacht. Ich hoffe irgendwer schleppt den Typen mal vor den Kadi und führt ihn seiner gerechten Strafe zu.

Grüsse und keep on rockin!
Dildo1_
( Quelle: http://www.teltarif.de/forum/a-talkline/1638-1.html )

_Hi Dildo1,

Herr O. "reitet" auf vielen Hochzeiten. Er übt neben seiner "Tätigkeit" als Geschäftsführer bei der Fa. Questnet,München ("Geldabschöpfung"), den Job des Geschäftsführers bei der Q 1 Deutschland AG aus. Das ist die Firma, die nach langem Zögern und Beteuerungen, das die Dialer-Abbuchungen rechtens sind (Auszug Originaltexte: Q 1 schafft nur die technischen Voraussetzungen zur Nutzung der fremden Inhalte ..., aus Ihren uns übermittelten Daten ergibt sich, dass offensichtlich kein Problem bei der Einwahl bestand ..., nach Überprüung Ihrer Angaben und Rücksprache mit unserem Kunden gehen wir weiterhin davon aus, dass auch ein Anwenderfehler auszuschließen ist ..., Sie haben sich vielmehr gezielt in den Dienst eingewählt und den Dienst in Anspruch genommen ...., dieser Sachverhalt rechtfertigt keinen Erlass/keine Erstattung des entstandenen Verbindungsentgelts, wir bedauern .......) auf die QuestNet als nächsten in der Kette der Diensteanbieter verweist.

Nachdem auch der Staatsanwaltschaft Düsseldorf diese personellen Verquickungen bekannt sind, reitet hoffentlich S. O. auf Sicht dorthin wo er hingehört. In den Knast!_
( Quelle: http://www.teltarif.de/forum/a-talkline/1638-2.html )



> (Aufsichtsrat der Q1AG, ebenso wie GF anderer höchst interessanter Unternehmen...).



Die beiden anderen "Geschäftsführer" der QuestNet GmbH sind wohl an der *Digital Simplex GmbH internet software design* beteiligt; oder auch an der

HRB 145927 AG München
*Digital Simplex Verwaltungs-GmbH*
Karl-Theodor-Str. 69, 80803 München

Die Gesellschafterversammlung vom 10.02.2004 mit Nachtrag vom 10.03.2004 hat die Änderung der §§ 1 (Firma) und 2 (Gegenstand des Unternehmens) der Satzung beschlossen. 
Neue Firma: *Digital Simplex GmbH*. 
Neuer Gegenstand: Betrieb eines Factoring-Unternehmens und Handel mit Früchten, Gemüse und Pflanzen sowie Tätigkeiten eines Verlags.
( Quelle: Handelsregistermeldungen des Amtsgerichts München )

gal.

*[Virenscanner: Namen entfernt]*


----------



## Reducal (15 Juni 2004)

@ gal
Ganz schön flottes Tempo, doch mEn sind Postings aus dem Teltarifforum (das ich prinzipiell ablehne) oft nur miese Stimmungsmache, die ich hier ungern übertragen sehe. Zum anderen haben die Grasbrunner bestimmt nicht viel mit Früchten und Gemüse zu tun. Ich möchte hier nichts schön schreiben - aber die Kirche sollte doch im Dorf bleiben.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Juni 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> @ gal
> Ganz schön flottes Tempo, doch mEn sind Postings aus dem Teltarifforum (das ich prinzipiell ablehne) oft nur miese Stimmungsmache, die ich hier ungern übertragen sehe. Zum anderen haben die Grasbrunner bestimmt nicht viel mit Früchten und Gemüse zu tun. Ich möchte hier nichts schön schreiben - aber die Kirche sollte doch im Dorf bleiben.



Questnet nennt selbst die beiden C-Brüder als GFs, die beiden C-Brüder werden direkt im Zusammenhang mit Digital-Simplex genannt, der ehemalige GF von Digital-Simplex ist EIN (nicht "der") Patentanwalt in München.

siehe  heise-Forum 



			
				heise schrieb:
			
		

> Über das Impressum ist zwar eine Adresse in 64572 Büttelborn zu erfahren, laut Denic ist aber ein Österreicher Domaininhaber, vertreten durch einen Patentanwalt in München. Der "Webmaster"-Link führt ohne Umwege zu einem Dialer-Vertrieb und damit wieder zu der Adresse in Büttelborn. Die Software wird von einem ungarischen Porno-Anbieter geliefert



@Büttelborn: braucht man nichts dazu sagen, denke ich

@"Österreicher": will ich nichts dazu sagen

@"Münchner Patentanwalt": siehe  heise-Forum 

@"ungarischer Pornoanbieter":
etwas verwirrend?

naja, siehe:

 heise-Forum 



			
				heise-Forum schrieb:
			
		

> Reg.-Nr.: 190819146-417901 vom : Sep 29 2003 10:40AM
> Adressierungsmerkmal : http://redir-8.free****.cc
> Hash - Wert :6C4F804AD619513FFDB8199FD899D655FF17DEA2
> Dateiname : 146-2.exe



Rückwirkende Preisermäßigung:

siehe  reg-tp 

Warum ungarisch? Weil das zugehörige Active-X (ieloader.dll) auf die ungarische Gordius KFT in Debrecen registriert ist... (siehe tschechische Gordius)



			
				Handelsregister Ungarn schrieb:
			
		

> GORDIUS MANAGEMENT Kereskedelmi és Szolgáltató Korlátolt Felelősségű Társaság
> (...)
> 
> A*A*K*(an.: I*P*)
> ...





			
				Handelsregister tschechische Republik schrieb:
			
		

> Obchodní firma: Gordius Management KFT s. r. o.
> Sídlo: Rožnov pod Radhoštìm, Hážovice ***
> (...)
> Výše vkladu každého spoleèníka a rozsah splacení:
> ...



Aber wenn ich jetzt wieder von "cico" anfange, gähnt wieder alles 

Natürlich steht jetzt "Questnet" auf den dialern, aber Namen sind Schall und Rauch - im Internet, wohlgemerkt, nicht im Handelsregister!


gez.
Rumpelstilzchen


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Juni 2004)

Hier sind doch Leute im Forum, die schon zwei Jahre Erfahrung haben. Ich hätte so gerne mal erklärt bekommen, was diese ganzen Querverbindungen _innerhalb Deutschlands_ zu bedeuten haben, wenn es doch immer wieder heisst, dass alles im Ausland stattfindet.

Werden die Anbieter und verwendeten Dialer eigentlich im 14-tägigen Turnus ausgetauscht und die Verantwortlichen per Losentscheid zugeordnet?

aka, obiges Rumpelstilzchen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 1196 (19 Juni 2004)

Hi Leute: 

GANZ WICHTIG - Meldet Euch beim Posten an. 

Und sendet Euren Kontakt and Gammaray oder kindacool. 

Je mehr sich beschweren, desto besser. 

UND: Ich gebe Dir recht, dass man hier mehr Zeit verbrät als eigentlich die 30 oder 60 Euro wert sind. Aber wenn Ihr solch eine Einstellung habt, dann meld ich auch einen Dialer mit Rufnummer an und werde auf kosten anderer reicher... 

Erneut: Es ist illegal, verstösst gegen das Gesetz. Notfalls fahr selbst nach München [...] Ihr wisst schon. 
Dann haben sich die 30 Euro wenigstens auch gelohnt..

Sorry für die harten Worte, aber es ärgert mich einfach. Eigentlich sind es ja nicht die [] selbst, sondern die nutzen die Lücken im Gesetz aus. 
Bzw. scheuen die paar Euro Strafe nicht. Es müsste knallhart dagegen vorgegangen werden. Aber das kennen wir ja aus anderen Bereichen. Hartes Vergehen, milde Strafe. 

@ Gammaray and kindacool. Habe ich Euch schon geschrieben? 
Dann mailt mal. Bitte. 

MiB

*[Virenscanner: Ein paar Wörter gelöscht]*


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 1196 (19 Juni 2004)

Achja, nochwas. 

Ich habe mit einem Tool die Festpatte gescannt, um gelöschte Dateien zu finden. Beim "normalen" Löschen wird ja nur der Verweis auf die Datei platt gemacht. Dieser lässt sich einfach wieder herstellen. Mit den entsprechenden Tools. Aber ich habe hier auch nichts mehr gefunden. Sehr dubios. 

Desweiteren könnt Ihr danach alle Einträge aus dem Netz wirklich platt machen. Schaut Euch mal das Tool ArchiCrypt Shredder an. Nutz zwar gegen die Dialer Einwahl an sich nichts, aber findet alle Online Dateien, löscht diese und überschreibt sie bis zu... 

MiB


----------



## GammaRay (19 Juni 2004)

Unter digi**-simp** mit einem Punkt und org schliesst sich im Impressum der Kreis zue den netten Holländern, die dialer für die 090090001090 und ...1087 betreiben.

So klein ist die Welt

GammaRay


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Juni 2004)

GammaRay schrieb:
			
		

> Unter digi**-simp** mit einem Punkt und org schliesst sich im Impressum der Kreis zu den netten Holländern



ein Kreis schließt sich, aber "gesucht" wird hier m.E. die Schnittmenge mehrerer sich überschneidender Kreise (oder "Zirkel").


----------



## Savage (20 Juni 2004)

*Savage*

Hallo Profis
Auch bei mir wurden jetzt 25,81€ abgebucht für 45sec mit dem dubiosen Dailer.
Wass sollte ich machen und wie bekomme ich das Geld zurück?

Danke für die Hilfe
Viele Grüsse,
Ralf


----------



## BenTigger (20 Juni 2004)

*Re: Savage*



			
				Savage schrieb:
			
		

> Wass sollte ich machen ?
> 
> Danke für die Hilfe
> Viele Grüsse,
> Ralf



Hi Ralf, erstmal hier alles genau lesen und dann konkrete Fragen stellen, wenn noch was unklar bleibt... Es ist schon sehr viel zum Thema hier geschrieben worden.


----------



## neward (23 Juni 2004)

*@ Savage :*

Bei einem illegalen Dialer fürs Erste:
Erste-Hilfe-Kasten und/oder  Tipps von mir.

Werner


----------



## Der Laie (10 Juli 2004)

*0900 9000 986*

Nach meinem Einspruch von Anfang Juni erhalte ich heute eine Mahnung der Telekom, die ausstehenden 59,90 Euro zu zahlen bei gleichzeitiger Drohung, den Anschluss zu sperren! 
Ist das nicht ein wenig komisch, dass die Telekom mahnt und nicht der Inhaber der 0900-Nummer? 
Wie ist denn das bei den anderen gelaufen, die unter dieser Nummer 0900 9000 986 für jede Einwahl 29,95 € zahlen sollen, bzw. wie ist bei Euch generell der Stand der Dinge?

Gruß
Der Laie


----------



## kona (11 Juli 2004)

hallo laie
ich habe gleiches problem mir drohen sie sogar mit dem Rechtsanwalt und sagen der Dialer wäre Registriert obwohl genügend Anzeigen geen diesen vorliegen muß gezahlt werden. Die Registrierbehörde sagt ich soll nicht bezahlen, was richtig ist weiß ich auch nicht.Wer weiß mehr.
kona


----------



## Qoppa (12 Juli 2004)

Erst einmal Ruhe bewahren. Drei Beiträge weiter oben hat Neward schon den wichtigsten Hinweis gegeben.

Die Drohungen der Telekom sind - sozusagen - ganz normal, in diesem Bereich, auch wenn es unter der Annahme normaler Geschäftsbeziehungen etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig ist. Aber als Mitverdiener im trüben Mehrwertmarkt hat dieser Großkonzern nun einmal beschlossen, alle Hemmungen aufzugeben ....

Laßt euch nicht beeindrucken, sondern legt ordnungsgemäß Widerspruch ein. Zu einer Anschlußsperre ist die Telekom dann auch nicht berechtigt (dagegen kann man gerichtlich vorgehen, Diskussion hier, und man könnte die unberechtigte Androhung sogar als - strafbare - Nötigung interpretieren).


----------



## Anonymous (15 Juli 2004)

090090000986
Hallo Leute,
hier ist noch einer der völlig überrascht war bei der Überprüfung die letzte Telekom-Rechnung.
25,81 EUR für genau drei Sekunden.

Die oben genannte mysteriöse Nr. taucht bei mir am 23.05. um 15:47 für drei Sekunden auf.
Ich bin Abschluss sicher dass ich nicht bewusst diesen Dienst oder Nr. genutzt habe. Das heißt das beim Surfen im Netz bei der heutigen Zeit und vielfältigen Bannerwerbung aus Versehen beim Weg drücken Ja mit Nein verwechseln worden ist.
Auf jeden Fall habe ich bei Telekom angerufen und natürlich um Auskunft gebeten und die Nummer sperren lassen.
Ich habe mir alle Beiträge hier gelesen und die entsprechenden Formulare runter geladen um weiter agieren zu können. 
Tatsächlich ist auch bei mir unter Windows/Coder eine Log-Datei zu finden die allerdings nur der identische Zeitpunkt mit drei Sekunden bestätigt. Kein weiterer Hinweis!
Ich werde meine Erfolge oder Misserfolge hier demnächst weiter berichten.

Ich kann zum Abschluss nur sagen armes Deutschland das solche Gesetzeslücken und die Trägheit der Behörde solche Betrüger das Handwerk nicht sofort legen können.
Sicher wie bereits mehrmals erwähnt steht die Zeit die man für solche Dinge investieren muss in keiner Relation zu dem 25,81 EUR Betrag, und somit werden die meisten stillschweigend bezahlen. Und das Wissen die [...edit...].
Ich wünsche aller Betrogenen für diesen Kampf viel Erfolg.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Vela
[...edit...]


_[wegen der Edits siehe Nutzungsbedingungen! Dino]_


----------



## Dino (15 Juli 2004)

VELA schrieb:
			
		

> ... beim Weg drücken Ja mit Nein verwechseln...



Nee, kann ja eigentlich gar nicht angehen  !
Wenn alles nach Recht und Gesetz zugegangen wäre, hättest Du schon irgendwo OK eingeben müssen. Einfaches verwechseln eines Ja/Nein Buttons kann nicht sein, weil es nicht sein darf.
Sollte es dennoch so gewesen sein, hast Du allen Grund zum Widerspruch.


----------



## Der Laie (27 Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
melde mich mal wieder mit einigen Neuigkeiten:
1. Die Telekom schickt eine 2. Mahnung, wieder mit Androhung, den Anschluss zu sperren und will auch für diese 2. Mahnung wieder 1,00 Euro Mahngebühr, die ich natürlich nicht zahlen werde.
2. Die RegTP schreibt mir heute, dass der Dialer scheinbar die Mindestanforderungen nach Amtsblattverfügung 54/2003 nicht einhält. Die RegTP wird den Hinweisen nachgehen und ggf. die erforderlichen Folgemaßnahmen einleiten.

Hätte grösste Lust der Telekom wegen Nötigung ein Verfahren anzuhängen, wird aber von der StA vermutlich eh eingestellt. 

In der letzten Zeit ist es um diesen Dialer etwas ruhiger geworden. Lasst mal wieder was von Euch hören, besonders im Hinblick darauf, ob es sich um einen selbstlöschenden Dialer handelt. 

Gruß
Der Laie


----------



## Der Laie (6 August 2004)

*09009000986*

Hallo mal wieder,

nachdem ich der 2. Mahnung widersprochen habe schickt mit die Telekom jetzt das übliche Bla-Bla-Schreiben, dass alles rechmäßgig bei der RegTP angemeldet sei usw. und dass die Sache jetzt an die Anwälte S.....& Kollegen abgegeben wird. 



> Die Registrierbehörde sagt ich soll nicht bezahlen, was richtig ist weiß ich auch nicht.Wer weiß mehr.
> kona


@kona: wäre es dir hierzu möglich hier den genaueren Wortlaut des Schreibens der RegTP wiederzugeben? 

Im übrigen wäre ich allen Geschädigten dankbar, wenn sie den Stand ihres Verfahrens hier öfter posten würden.

mfg
Der Laie


----------



## Teleton (6 August 2004)

Der Laie schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Die RegTP schreibt mir heute, dass der Dialer scheinbar die Mindestanforderungen nach Amtsblattverfügung 54/2003 nicht einhält. Die RegTP wird den Hinweisen nachgehen und ggf. die erforderlichen Folgemaßnahmen einleiten.



Hallo der Laie,

kann es sein, dass Du Dich bei obigen Zitat auf diese Textbausteine der RegTP beziehst ?:



> In Ihrem Schreiben setzen Sie mich davon in Kenntnis, dass das von Ihnen
> angezeigte Anwählprogramm scheinbar die Mindestanforderungen gemäß
> Amtsblattverfügung 54 / 2003 nicht einhält.
> 
> ...



Das schreiben die quasi als Eingangsbestätigung zu jeder Dialermeldung, ein Rückschluss darauf dass die RegTP tatsächlich vermutet dass der gemeldete Dialer unseriös ist lässt sich daraus leider noch nicht ziehen. Aber wenigstens wirds geprüft.

Teleton


----------



## Der Laie (6 August 2004)

Hallo Teleton,

Danke für den Hinweis. Der Text lautet exakt so wie vor Dir zitiert. 

@Alle: Was mich immer noch interessiert wäre, ob es sich um einen selbstlöschenden Dialer handelt. Dies sürfte sicherlich bei der nun wohl kommenden Mahn- bzw. gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzung von erheblicher Bedeutung sein.


----------



## Anonymous (7 August 2004)

Ist es normal das unter den Hash-Wert die Global Netcom GmbH B[] S[] in Wetter eingtragen ist aber unter gleichen Hash-wert sich die 800-ANIME einwählt u. sich sofort wieder aus den dfü löscht.
Erhielt heute ein Schreiben v. Rechtanw. S&K das ein Mahnverfahren u. Zwangsvollstreckung eingeleitet wird im Auftrag der Telecom.
Laut entscheidung vom 22.11.2001 BGH (III zr 5/01 würde Zahlungsflicht bestehen.Was tun abwarten o. eigenen Rechtsanw. einschalten.

*[Virenscanner: Namen entfernt]*


----------



## sascha (7 August 2004)

gast schrieb:
			
		

> Laut entscheidung vom 22.11.2001 BGH (III zr 5/01 würde Zahlungsflicht bestehen.Was tun abwarten o. eigenen Rechtsanw. einschalten.



Bei rechtlichen Fragen sollte man immer einen Anwalt einschalten - nun ja, zumindest einen erfahrenen Juristen, wie das Bundesverfassungsgericht so schön festgestellt hat. Ein solcher Anwalt wird Dich sicher auch darüber aufklären können, welche Urteile es noch so alles zu Dialern gibt...


----------



## Anonymous (7 August 2004)

*Dialer Nr. 090090000986*

Ich hatte gleiches Problem : 1 sec. für 25,81 €. Habe langen Brief geschrieben mit Widerspruch und Begründung, u.a. wegen Beweilast (liegt m.W. bei der Telekom) und wegen Wucher. Erhielt daraufhin nach 5 Wochen einen Standardbrief, in dem der Widerspruch abgelehnt wurde und ich die Beweislast habe. So sollte ich den PC zur Kripo geben und die Dateien untersuchen lassen usw...
Ich habe daraufhin die letzte Lastschrift widerufen und die Differenz bezahlt. Dies habe ich der Telekom mitgeteilt zusammen mit der Drohung, das im Falle einer juristischen Auseinandersetzung ich sämtliche Verträge mit der Telekom kündigen würde. Vier Tage später erhielt ich eine Antwort, wonach angekündigt wurde, den strittigen Betrag auszubuchen. Kein Wort des Bedauerns oder Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht. Das alles sei Kulanz.


----------



## Der Laie (18 August 2004)

*0900 9000 986*

Heute kam ein Brief einer hier im Forum sehr bekannten Anwaltskanzlei mit Zahlungsaufforderung, der Berechnung Verzugszinsen und Anwaltskosten. 
Frage an die Profis: Soll ich mit Einspruch darauf reagieren oder abwarten? 
Die Vollzugspraxis scheint innerhalb der Telekom scheinbar sehr unterschiedlich zu sein: Bei Herrn Uwe Schulze Kulanz und bei mir die harte Schiene.  :x


----------



## Reducal (18 August 2004)

Bei der Nummer würde ich (zur Sicherheit) nochmals widersprechen. Dabei sollte man sich jedoch kurz halten, um der Gegenseite nicht zu viele eigene Argumente zu verraten, damit sie sich darauf einstellen kann.


----------



## Anonymous (13 März 2005)

*Questnet und mehr*

Wer sich für Stephan O. interessiert, könnte fündig werden bei folgenden Firmen (laut GBI-Datenbank):

Q 1 Deutschland AG (HRB42503)
Handelsregister/Veränderung
Bundesanzeiger Zentralhandelsregister 29.05.04 
 
Q 1 Carrier AG (HRB44672)
Handelsregister/Veränderung
Bundesanzeiger Zentralhandelsregister 29.11.03
 
QuestNet GmbH (HRB7357)
Handelsregister/Neueintragung
Bundesanzeiger Zentralhandelsregister 15.05.03

AF Deux AG (HRB44672)
Handelsregister/Veränderung
Bundesanzeiger Zentralhandelsregister 31.01.03
 
AF Blue AG (HRB42503)
Handelsregister/Veränderung
Bundesanzeiger Zentralhandelsregister 21.11.02

OK MAXIMUS GmbH (HRB34064)
Handelsregister/Veränderung
Bundesanzeiger Zentralhandelsregister 18.09.02
 
Tele . QUEST . Kommunikation GmbH (HRB122759)
Handelsregister/Neueintragung
Bundesanzeiger Zentralhandelsregister 22.12.98


----------



## cicojaka (13 März 2005)

vielleicht macht der nette Steve mal eine eigene Infoseite?
http://www.computerbetrug.de/whois/whois.php?ohneck.com

hast Du vielleicht nicht bei gbi, sondern hier gekuckt?
http://www.teltarif.de/forum/a-talkline/1638-6.html

google mal nach teltarif.de + o*****


Stimmt es, dass O* für 2003 keine Entlastung gekriegt hat von der Hauptversammlung der Düsseldorfer "Q1 AG" (Düsseldorf, NL, Curacao)

Ist er seit April 2004 nicht mehr im Vorstand der "Q1 AG". Warum nicht mehr? Hat das was mit den Firmenveränderungen in Grasbrunn zu tun?

Warum ist auf der domain ohn*.com die gleiche Telefonnummer angegeben wie auf den Seiten des tschechischen Partners der (insolventen hahaha) Panapulheimaner Firma "Medianet Production", dem www.partner-programme.de/partnerprogramme/2421.htm+arrobaline&hl=de]vielleicht-Partner [/url] der spanischen Dialerfirma Arrobaline SL, die wiederum personell mit der icom media AG und Q1 verbunden scheint? Da sind wohl nicht nur die Server im ungarischen Debrecen doppelt und dreifach vernetzt...

weitere 298 Fragen inkl. Antwortversuche stehen schon hier im Forum 
Bei Fragen bitte PN


----------



## bauernfänger (13 März 2005)

Was habt Ihr denn alle? Die Dialer wurden doch selbständig deregistriert. Muss man wissen, warum, um sich über die rückwirkenden Geschenke der Firma "Questnet GmbH" freuen zu können?
 Gegenüber Kunden der Nummer 090090000986 dürfte damit kein Zahlungsanspruch seitens des Inhalteanbieters bestehen! Der erhaltene Mehrwert war ein Geschenk des Hauses!

 siehe RegTP 



> QuestNet GmbH in Heidelberg (c/o RA M*-C*, Poststraße 24/26 [Herr RA: Auch wenn Sie Mitglied im Karnevalsverein sind: überprüfen Sie mal die Schreibweise Ihres Namen dort]). Gegenstand des Unternehmens ist 1) Die Vermittlung und Operation von Servicerufnummern, Festnetz-, Mobil- und Internet-Services. 2) Die Gesellschaft darf andere Unternehmen gleicher oder ähnlicher Art übernehmen, sich an ihnen beteiligen, ihre Geschäfte führen, Zweigniederlassungen errichten und ferner alle Geschäfte betreiben, die geeignet sind, den Gesellschaftszweck zu fördern. Stammkapital: 25 000,-- Euro. Geschäftsführer: St* O*, geb. 24. Februar 1971, Weilheim.


 Also Danke nochmal nach Santa Ponca!


----------



## Reducal (28 September 2005)

...


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 September 2005)

???


----------

